# Lawrebel (lawrenceanum x bellatulum)



## reivilos (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello,
Anyone knows what Lawrebel looks like?
Thanks
Oliviee


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 16, 2013)

One picture I have seen more strongly resembles Paph lawrenceanum with broader petals and heavier texture, with very little obvious appearance of Paph bellatulum.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 16, 2013)

I would guess it's similar to Paph Wottonii (bellatulum x callosum):







--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2013)

Paph. lawrebel
Paph. lawrebel


----------



## reivilos (Nov 11, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Paph. lawrebel
> Paph. lawrebel



The drawings are pretty accurate. I found a pic at Antec's: http://www.ladyslipper.com/1052j.htm

Today, I collected the seeds in huge quantities (I pollinated the lawrenceanum in April 2013).


----------

